# Topics > Sport >  AutoSTATS, AI technology to collect comprehensive player- and event-tracking data directly from broadcast video without the need for in-venue hardware, STATS LLC, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - STATS LLC

Home page - stats.com/auto-stats

----------


## Airicist

"STATS Launches AutoSTATS, the First Patented AI-Powered Player-Tracking Technology, for College Basketball"

April 3, 2019

----------

